# Patty Sanchez, drops 200+ pounds and gets rid of feeder boyfriend.



## Chuggernut (Nov 29, 2015)

Now she's joined Donna Simpson and Monique SSBBW in getting out a relationship where he just wanted her to eat and gain weight, regardless of how it was effecting her. http://www.metro.co.uk/2015/11/25/woman-dumps-feeder-boyfiend-loses-16-stone-and-saves-herself-from-dying-a-slow-death-5525134/ http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/real-life-stories/obese-woman-loses-17-stone-6897163


----------



## wrestlingguy (Nov 29, 2015)

May be similar to Donna Simpson, but it's nothing like Monique Jurgen.

Patty and Donna were heat seeking missiles, and went to the media craving the same kind of attention that they got when they were enjoying their fame here.

Monique on the other hand, did nothing like that at all. The only thing all 3 had in common was their weight, and subsequent weight loss. Monique didn't seek the media to keep her name out there in the public eye. She simply wrote blogs about her experience, to mixed reviews from the community. Monique also passed on, and some feel it was due to the damage done to her health, courtesy of the feedism lifestyle she engaged in.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bN-HjyRr3x4[/ame]


----------



## lostinadaydream (Dec 3, 2015)

Well, I can understand her, but I really liked her that big she was. She's such a beautiful womand and she has had such a lovely shape. She still has, by the way.


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 3, 2015)

I'm gonna have to disagree with the OP. Also, since when is it a bad thing that she lost weight to extend her life? 

She's nothing like Monique who went on a hideous rant condemning us all for the condition she was in. She took that bitterness and misery to her grave.

She's also nothing like Donna Simpson who not only condemned us all but looked for as much publicity in her weight loss (which failed) as she got in her weight gain.

Patty didn't condemn us all, just the one guy that as hazardous to her health.

If she feels that what she's done will extend her lifespan to which she can be there for her kids and grandkids, I see nothing wrong with that.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Dec 3, 2015)

KHayes666 said:


> I'm gonna have to disagree with the OP. Also, since when is it a bad thing that she lost weight to extend her life?
> 
> She's nothing like Monique who went on a hideous rant condemning us all for the condition she was in. She took that bitterness and misery to her grave.
> 
> ...



I think you know my feelings about Monique's blogs, but to clarify, I thought less that they were hideous rants condemning us all, and more the words of someone who may have been suffering from post traumatic stress disorder, and transferring some of that to a specific part of the fat community. Regardless, neither one of us, or anyone else lived her life, and I'm sure her points were valid to her. When someone comes to their senses after their core values have been shown to be violated, the recoil can be chilling, often resulting in them lashing out against what represents their previous life.

I spoke with Monique fairly regularly prior to her death. Though we occasionally disagreed on things, I was not condemned by her. In fact she viewed me as sort of an "ally", as she knew that my earlier blogs also took some big swipes at different parts of the community (or whatever it's called today).


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 4, 2015)

wrestlingguy said:


> I think you know my feelings about Monique's blogs, but to clarify, I thought less that they were hideous rants condemning us all, and more the words of someone who may have been suffering from post traumatic stress disorder, and transferring some of that to a specific part of the fat community. Regardless, neither one of us, or anyone else lived her life, and I'm sure her points were valid to her. When someone comes to their senses after their core values have been shown to be violated, the recoil can be chilling, often resulting in them lashing out against what represents their previous life.
> 
> I spoke with Monique fairly regularly prior to her death. Though we occasionally disagreed on things, I was not condemned by her. In fact she viewed me as sort of an "ally", as she knew that my earlier blogs also took some big swipes at different parts of the community (or whatever it's called today).



Not going to deny any of what you said except you're speaking as someone who was spared from her venom. You yourself are not a feeder, but I am. I was painted with that broad paintbrush and I didn't appreciate it. 

Patty isn't condemning me the same way Monique was, that's my point.


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 4, 2015)

KHayes666 said:


> Patty isn't condemning me the same way Monique was, that's my point.



Bravo for Patty for doing what she needs to do to live a happy and healthy life. I assume from the video that she did not have to go through the WLS route.

As for Both Monique and Donna, both separate episodes each with it's own set of complicated issues..


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Dec 4, 2015)

I'm quite happy for her, you got to do whatever it takes to being healthy again. She looks so much happier.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Dec 4, 2015)

It's her life and I wish her well


----------



## Dolce (Dec 4, 2015)

Good for you, Patty! Always such a warm person full of vitality. It's great to see you happy with your family.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Dec 5, 2015)

Dolce said:


> Good for you, Patty! Always such a warm person full of vitality. It's great to see you happy with your family.



Same! I was so worried about Patty when she was living in a motel or something and was kind of trapped. I was so happy to see her on tv, getting her mobility back. Her sons look like a couple of lovely young men. Best wishes to you Patty if you read this - miss you! x


----------



## Shosh (Dec 5, 2015)

Monique (may she rest in peace) also had Lupus I believe, and that can really damage your organs.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 5, 2015)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Same! I was so worried about Patty when she was living in a motel or something and was kind of trapped. I was so happy to see her on tv, getting her mobility back. Her sons look like a couple of lovely young men. Best wishes to you Patty if you read this - miss you! x


 
Exactly. She is a very bubbly, vivacious person. One we do not want to lose.


----------



## gangstadawg (Dec 5, 2015)

wait Monique Jurgen died. wtf? when did it happen and why am I finding this out now?


----------



## Shosh (Dec 5, 2015)

gangstadawg said:


> wait Monique Jurgen died. wtf? when did it happen and why am I finding this out now?


 Yes it was so sad.
I think she died around May last year.


----------



## Imp (Dec 5, 2015)

To me Patty did not seem happy at that weight. Now she has a chance to connect more with things that can bring some more satisfaction to her life. Way to go, Patty!


----------



## azerty (Dec 5, 2015)

Imp said:


> To me Patty did not seem happy at that weight.


To be happy with our weight is the most important


----------



## Shosh (Dec 5, 2015)

azerty said:


> Do be happy with our weight is the most important


 Exactly.
One has to live in their own body and when it becomes too hard day to day they need relief from that.
What an amazing achievement to lose 200 pounds on her own.
She stills has the heart and soul of a big woman, but she has taken steps to take care of herself.


----------



## azerty (Dec 6, 2015)

Shosh said:


> Exactly.
> One has to live in their own body and when it becomes too hard day to day they need relief from that.
> What an amazing achievement to lose 200 pounds on her own.
> She stills has the heart and soul of a big woman, but she has taken steps to take care of herself.



Take care of ourself is the first step to take care of someone else.


----------



## Zoom (Dec 6, 2015)

Some guys are making the FA concept look bad by saying this is all we care about BBWs/SSBBWs-- being big and getting bigger. This smear on our character comes from those feeders who do not distance themselves enough from FA mainstream; who do not exercise self-control over their lusts; who put their needs over those of others; and who do not know when enough is enough.

Of course, not all feeders are like this! But such lumping in of _all_ feeders into the dangerous category is done by the mainstream, the same way they lump in all the *FAs* into the category of wanting our partners to be "unhealthy", or of the BBWs into the same "unhealthy" column.

Unless society can be changed (and I believe it cannot), such pigeonholing will be the dearth of us all.

As for Patty, I suspected she would eventually turn around. In fact, I am surprised she did not do this sooner, but she seemed to want to keep it going as long as she could. There is nothing to applaud here, except that she got to exercise her rights to do what she wants with her own body. May it always be so for everyone-- in whatever form it takes!


----------



## GordoNegro (Dec 6, 2015)

I'd admired Patty honestly as she never appeared to me to be one of those webmodels who were all about the $. She lived the life, she did interviews where she was proud to be herself and happy. 
I only saw the Barcroft TV interview yesterday, surprised me not to see or hear mention of her 'daughter' who had assisted her in her videos whether from the wheelchair to her car or off the bed.
I remember a previous documentary, where the editor took a saddening view of her eating outside a mexican restaurant with 1 of her 2 sons with the garbage can flipped upside down as a table as the furniture inside couldn't accomodate her, (could have been a sign she wanted a change).
Being that she was R/T and not just a weekend stuffer or fantasizer, I had hope of finding and maintaining a similar relationship that she was in. I felt she did things the right way in which her children were adult age/soon to be along with other things that allowed her to be truly free to live out this life to the extent she wanted and beyond.
When I saw the video that painted her feeder as the one who 'victimized' her having her like a balloon, as a R/T I felt betrayed just like Zsalynn did with 600lb life, and Donna Simpson with her previous documentary interview.
The video and interview may have been heavily edited and slanted as its a ratings grabber to have victimized women desperate for affection submit themselves to perverse fantasies of feeders/admirers who only love them for their fat.
Almost 24 hrs later, I'm happy for Ms. Sanchez as I hope her insurance or good fortune will allow her to have the cosmetic surgery to remove the excess skin from a rapid weight loss and continue to live her life the way she wants and is entitled to.
I've read posts as it seems some are having a guilty conscience that wasn't checked at the door. The lifestyle of feedism/feeder/feedee is a dark taboo, as opposed to the cash cow some pretending webmodels are using it for. There are steps taken to extend one's lifespan that gets challenged the further and deeper of a hold that it has (as with food addiction).
I remember Kelligirl and Betsy who would disappear for long stretches and with outsiders who assume this is about dominance and control as opposed to the individuals who craved and wanted the food, the pounds and changes that come with it, I can see clearly why they disappeared for moments at a time. Thinking as a R/T, I may need to do same, as all of this exposure will make it harder to find someone truly able to live this out without the stigma and shame attached.
I know most of you who have 'regular lives' will disagree and I respect that, but you can only deny what is engrained inside you for so long before it acts out in 1 way or another.


----------



## AndSoItGoes (Mar 31, 2016)

How absolutely wonderful for her. It's very unsavory that there are those in this thread who feel a need to beat their chests about a dead woman.


----------



## Shosh (Apr 5, 2016)

AndSoItGoes said:


> How absolutely wonderful for her. It's very unsavory that there are those in this thread who feel a need to beat their chests about a dead woman.


 
Just re read what you wrote.
Monique suffered a lot emotionally I feel.
You are right, there is no need to speak of somebody who is no longer here to defend herself.


----------



## azerty (Apr 6, 2016)

Shosh said:


> there is no need to speak of somebody who is no longer here to defend herself.



So true. Though it is very hard not to do it.


----------



## Shosh (Apr 7, 2016)

azerty said:


> So true. Though it is very hard not to do it.


 Remembering her with fondness and speaking of her in a good way is fine, but when people attack her character, well she is not here to defend herself.
I know that Monique was feisty, but her life is over now, so best to think about the good things about her.


----------



## azerty (Apr 8, 2016)

Shosh said:


> Remembering her with fondness and speaking of her in a good way is fine, but when people attack her character, well she is not here to defend herself.
> I know that Monique was feisty, but her life is over now, so best to think about the good things about her.



I like you way of thinking : "best to think about the good things about her"
And it is true for anyone.


----------



## Jack Secret (Apr 10, 2016)

I've said it before, but I figured it was worth saying again. All of these beautiful ladies gaining for the pleasure of it or those just enjoying what they've become Is awesome, but having these higher numbers on the scale are best suited for those under 40. It seems after that, it almost becomes a constant health condition. It's a damn shame, but it seems to be a common theme among so many ladies (and men).


----------



## wrestlingguy (Apr 10, 2016)

Jack Secret said:


> I've said it before, but I figured it was worth saying again. All of these beautiful ladies gaining for the pleasure of it or those just enjoying what they've become Is awesome, but having these higher numbers on the scale are best suited for those under 40. It seems after that, it almost becomes a constant health condition. It's a damn shame, but it seems to be a common theme among so many ladies (and men).



I feel a need to ask this......why is it only okay for people to be fat under 40? I have lots of fat friends that are enjoying their senior years (60-75 years of age), and I know many average & thin sized people who are very ill.

I'm certainly not naive enough to say that no one who's fat has health risks, but would it not be more realistic to say that all people who get older have health risks?

Please don't get me wrong. I'm not a person who glorifies the feeder-feedee lifestyle (in actuality quite the opposite), but I still refuse to buy into the weight/risk equation that's put forth by most doctors & big pharma, simply because too many people I know (going into my age) have health issues regardless of weight.

Maybe this should actually be a new thread, since this is obviously more about Patty.


----------



## Shosh (Apr 15, 2016)

wrestlingguy said:


> I feel a need to ask this......why is it only okay for people to be fat under 40? I have lots of fat friends that are enjoying their senior years (60-75 years of age), and I know many average & thin sized people who are very ill.
> 
> I'm certainly not naive enough to say that no one who's fat has health risks, but would it not be more realistic to say that all people who get older have health risks?
> 
> ...


That would make for a good discussion WG.


----------



## dblbellybhm (Apr 15, 2016)

I feel that we have responsibility and ownership of our bodies. If one enjoys gaining weight and/or prefers to be fat that is their decision. Also, if weight gets to a point where one feels the quality of their lives is diminished then losing weight is that person's decision not the decision of a significant other. It's complicated and sometimes it ruins the relationship for one or the other but it is a choice that should be made being fully aware of the consequences. It just seems that people are so judgemental and critical of something that they can not understand.


----------



## bigmac (Apr 15, 2016)

wrestlingguy said:


> I feel a need to ask this......why is it only okay for people to be fat under 40? I have lots of fat friends that are enjoying their senior years (60-75 years of age), and *I know many average & thin sized people who are very ill.*
> 
> I'm certainly not naive enough to say that no one who's fat has health risks, but would it not be more realistic to say that all people who get older have health risks?
> 
> ...



When we hit middle age most of us start having at least some health issues. This is true for both the fat and the thin. However, it cannot be denied that extreme weight aggravates many conditions, makes treatment difficult, and can greatly shorten life (just look at all the RIP posts).

Being slightly to moderately fat is not much of a health risk. Indeed somewhat fat people seem to live longest. Thus its important that young somewhat fat people do what they can to avoid gaining too much weight. In this respect prevention is key. The feeder lifestyle is the opposite of prevention.

My position is that its best for most people -- fat or thin -- to eat well (no diets no excess) and to be as active as possible -- and to not even bother with scales. Some of us will be fat some thin -- but we'll be the healthiest fat or thin person we can be. 

However, for people who find themselves extremely fat for whatever reason we need to make sure that the option of extreme measures is available (e.g. WLS).


----------



## azerty (Apr 15, 2016)

bigmac said:


> However, for people who find themselves extremely fat for whatever reason we need to make sure that the option of extreme measures is available (e.g. WLS).



Yes, always make sure that the option of life overall is available.


----------



## collared Princess (Aug 7, 2016)

KHayes666 said:


> I'm gonna have to disagree with the OP. Also, since when is it a bad thing that she lost weight to extend her life?
> 
> She's nothing like Monique who went on a hideous rant condemning us all for the condition she was in. She took that bitterness and misery to her grave.
> 
> ...


----------



## collared Princess (Aug 8, 2016)

wrestlingguy said:


> May be similar to Donna Simpson, but it's nothing like Monique Jurgen.
> 
> Patty and Donna were heat seeking missiles, and went to the media craving the same kind of attention that they got when they were enjoying their fame here.
> 
> ...


----------



## TwoSwords (Feb 12, 2017)

I think some people make the mistake of viewing people as icons of various lifestyles and causes. Sadly, none of us can be icons, because icons last forever, and we don't.

Hearing this kind of story makes me feel sad, but not because of her weight loss. More because it reminds me of my own mortality, and the constricting, oppressive limits of the corporeal existence in which we are, for the moment, imprisoned. The world is just not enough.

Sorry if this got too philosophical or whatever, but philosophy is really my thing.


----------

